# What would you do? offered 9 month's



## Stephan Lindsjo (May 11, 2010)

I know that only I can make this decision but I need some guidlines help and reflections. 
I've been offered 9 month's sallary if I quit my day job. I think I'll manage and cope 1 and half year with the unemployment insurence we got here. 
Well, this is the time I will have to find jobs and get into the industry.
Wow, maybe it's time for me to live out my dream, composing music for games and film/TV. It's composing music for games in first hand for me, I guess.

On the other side of the coin is my safe life. It's not easy to make the decision. I've been working hard during my spare time with my music and with the dream in my head. One day I will do this as a living. 

I need want have to live where I live, but I guess that will not be a problem these days. The problem is to get jobs from here.
I really don't know what to do.
I will never have a better chanse, but, but ,but.
Anybody here who needs a co writer?
Some reflections?
Kind regards
Stephan


----------



## midphase (May 11, 2010)

I can't think of anything worse than to die with the regret of never having tried to accomplish one's dreams.


----------



## lux (May 11, 2010)

midphase said it.


----------



## RMWSound (May 11, 2010)

Stephan Lindsjo @ Mon May 10 said:


> I've been working hard during my spare time with my music and with the dream in my head. One day I will do this as a living.
> 
> I will never have a better chanse



I think you answered your own question


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (May 11, 2010)

Thanks!
This is what I've been thinking too. Now or never, I guess. If it will happen to me it will happen now. The opportunity is not set yetòÁa   Ñ¹Áa   ÑºÁa   Ñ»Áa   Ñ¼Áa   Ñ½Áa   Ñ¾Áa   Ñ¿Áb   ÑÀÁb   ÑÁÁb   ÑÂÁb   ÑÃÁb   ÑÄÁb   ÑÅÁb   ÑÆÁb   ÑÇÁb   ÑÈÁb   ÑÉÁb   ÑÊÁb   Ñ


----------



## JohnG (May 11, 2010)

Do you have children who depend on you? If it's just you, that is one thing, but if you have people counting on you it can be quite different.

I don't think it's so easy a decision. One reason that so many people who have successful careers in entertainment do so with a hit at a young age is that a big, early success provides two things that make it possible to carry on a long time: some money, and fame "currency." If people have heard of what you did, or of you in person, that helps a lot, I believe.

In the absence of some fame, it's more difficult. At least when it comes to film music, the selection process is rarely rational; more often careless and impulsive, which favours fame and brand names.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 11, 2010)

I will advise you what I always advise young people when they ask about this. If you can imagine yourself being happy doing anything else, do THAT instead. Only go into this business if you feel like "if I do not do this I will die."

Because you are competing with guys like me who DO feel that way.


----------



## Narval (May 11, 2010)

Stephan Lindsjo @ Tue May 11 said:


> I really don't know what to do.


I think you know all too well what to do. What I think you don't know very well is what to want.


----------



## ComposerDude (May 11, 2010)

...


----------



## Leon Willett (May 11, 2010)

Stephan, with out a doubt: go for it


----------



## José Herring (May 11, 2010)

Take the money and run. 

I hate to say it but I doubt you'll get anywhere in music working a 9 to 5er. I tried it once about 9 years ago and after a week I was on the phone trying to book music deals from the office. I booked one that paid about what you're getting $10,000 and the next week I told the 9 to 5 job that I wouldn't be back for the following week.

Working as a musician is tough work though, so don't think that you'll all of the sudden have a lot of time on your hands. When my 9 to 5 friends ask me what I'll be doing for this or that upcoming holiday, my typical response is, "what holiday?". And, about 2 years ago my wife asked me to help out at her work booking concerts at elementary schools and everybody in the office was shocked that I could book so many concerts so fast. In my mind I was thinking-- if you guys think what you do is work, trying being an independent composer!

Truth of it is when you do quit your "work" you'll end up working 10x harder than you've ever worked in your life just to stay alive. But, it won't seem like work because it's really just a driving passion.

best of luck!

Jose


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 11, 2010)

Mark Twain said it best:

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.”

A rare golden opportunity. Don't be held back by fear of failure. Do it!


----------



## Narval (May 11, 2010)

ComposerDude @ Tue May 11 said:


> ...


I take is as an invitation to explain. I'll take it. There are two possibilities: either (a) Stephan does know what to want, or (b) Stephan actually doesn't know what to want. My best bet is on (b). Now let me explain.

I think Stephan knows exactly what to do. (by 'doing' I mean the action of making a choice between day job and freelance.) Imo, his problem is not that he doesn't know what to do. He actually knows what to do very well. What do do is simple, easy, and straightforward: he just picks one of those alternatives - it only takes a split-second. But his problem doesn't lie with not knowing what to do. His problem lies with not knowing which one of those two alternatives he wants. So what he needs to know is not what to do, but what to want.

Does that explain why my bet is on (b)?

---

Stephan, I've been in a similar situation just a few months ago. To be entirely honest, it was much easier for me than it now appears to be for you, and that's because I knew all the time (1) why I wanted that day job for, which is: to pay off some long due debts, and (2) why I want to be a freelance musician, which is: because that's who I decide it's worth being.

It really is as simple, easy, and straightforward as this: decide what you want. Period. You want financial stability? Go for it! You want time for making music? Go for it! Pick one. It's not hard. It's not easy either. It's neither hard nor easy. It's always as hard and as easy as you make it to be.  

Have a good one!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 11, 2010)

I think people who are saying: "Go for it!" is a bit naive and unrealistic. I like John's post. Do people depend on you financially? If so are you ready to deal with the possibility that it might not work as you thought it would? It's a possibility. If you are alone, already, it's much easier. If you have a good paying job, I'd be very careful. There are tons of people like you who would want to do the same thing but find it too big a risk at their age and situation, and for good reasons. I know I sound like a party pooper, but just trying to see this realistically. If you take people's advice on fulfilling your dream, and your dream becomes a nightmare, they are not going to be there to back you up financially after. It's very easy saying to someone else: "Ah, you'll get another job!" May not happen so easy. I would keep it as a serious hobby until something develops to a point you could seriously think of doing music full time.


----------



## Narval (May 11, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Tue May 11 said:


> I think people who are saying: "Go for it!" is a bit naive and unrealistic.


And how would you label the people who quote selectively in order to make themselves sound smart by opposing something that was not said in the first place?

Also, how would you label the people who said: "You want financial stability? Go for it!" ? Maybe, _naive and unrealistic?_

People is what people are.

"You are what you is." - Frank Zappa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mQ6CKaU2QQ&feature=fvw


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 11, 2010)

Narval @ Tue May 11 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Tue May 11 said:
> 
> 
> > I think people who are saying: "Go for it!" is a bit naive and unrealistic.
> ...



Here we go again :roll: I'm not biting this time Narval, you seem to have a problem with me, I don't know why, but you could argue alone this time.


----------



## Narval (May 11, 2010)

Trying to make things appear as something they are not, quoting selectively in order to twist meanings, and labeling people - all these are OK and should go unchecked. Very interesting way of thinking.

I think I have the right to object when something seems incorrect to me. If my objection seems incorrect to you, you have the right to object to my objection. Preferably, in a civil manner, without dirty assumptions about one's intentions. Thx


----------



## IvanP (May 11, 2010)

I've been there 5 years ago...

Had a shitty daily job. One day, I got fed up of my boss yelling at me (and the rest of the employees) for no real reason and I told him that was enough. 

The week after, I had a 3 months pay to do whatever I wanted with and chose to prepare my conservatory exam while I looked for some pro musical gigs once and for all. 

As Jose said, life has been growing harder ever since, but I can assure you that was the best decision I ever took.

Or maybe...just ask me in another 50 years... :mrgreen: 

Good luck!

Ivan


----------



## StrangeCat (May 11, 2010)

you go for it! Have a positive out look on the decision you have made and success will follow.
Rock Hard!


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (May 11, 2010)

Thank you all for sharing your thoughts. I will know more on Monday. That's when they gonna tell who of us who's got the offer. It's not an easy decision. I'm an art teacher and it will not be easy going back teaching in this town. Wife, house, kids, but only one depended of me a few more years. My plan earlier was to work myself slowly into the industry and teach less. One step at a time, when this opportunity came up some weeks ago.


----------



## José Herring (May 11, 2010)

Folmann @ Tue May 11 said:


> Do it - and then kick ass so badly that nobody will ever doubt your move - including yourself.



That's the spirit bro!!!


----------



## southnorth (May 11, 2010)

Nobody could possibly tell what's right for you. I think people miss out on an important point; are you able to make a difference compared to the other people in the business? Are your music better, your network bigger and your passion deep enough? If you can't answer yes on these, I guess it would be a risky choice to leave your job. The competition is high, it's difficult to get a stable income, and it's a lot of work. Also, will you be able to enjoy music as much as you do now when you eventually won't have a choice in order to make money? When you are tired in the middle of the night forcing creativity? People here are way too naive without knowing what it takes. Believe me, you can probably come a long way by keeping your job and organising your spare time wisely.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 11, 2010)

I have not read the entire thread, but:



midphase @ Tue May 11 said:


> I can't think of anything worse than to die with the regret of never having tried to accomplish one's dreams.



No truer words have been spoken on this forum in a long, long time.

Whatever route you take Stephan, best of luck to you!

Cheers.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 11, 2010)

RiffWraith @ Tue May 11 said:


> I have not read the entire thread, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It also depends at what cost!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 11, 2010)

I'd be interested in hearing from people who have financial responsibilities and a family to support. I get the feeling this is not the case. Living your dream is all very nice, but not at the expense of others.


----------



## autopilot (May 11, 2010)

So I am a composer supporting my family, the mortgage and two small kids and a dog and a rabbit and a worm farm.

My advice would be first and foremost DISCUSS IT WITH YOUR WIFE AND NOT A GROUP OF INTERNET DWEEBS LIKE US  

She knows you. She knows what you're capable of. Listen to her. 

(though I'm sure you're doing that anyway) 

You will all need an income - perhaps your wife is happy to go back to full time work if you can take on some of the childcare (if that's what she's been doing) and with that you can afford to chase gigs. 

Maybe this is an opportunity to go part time and have more time to work on your music. 

If your child is older then the expense thing isn't finished yet anyway - in fact with College / University, moving out of home etc it might be just beginning. In the long run will setting up your child be more reqrding to you than having done a movie? (Just asking) 

Could this money pay off a chunk of your mortgage meaning less income disappears each week on payments - leaving more time to work at music? 

Could you buy a house with this as a deposit and have an important asset later on.

Could this money pay for you to train further in music and make important money making contacts as you go? 

The truth is gigs are not going to land in your lap just because you quit your job. How are you going to get them? Do you have a business plan? Can you make one? Do you have relationships that can get you gigs now that you wouldn't have been able to get if you were working full time? What sort of gigs are you doing now? 

In my opinion 9 months is NOT enough time to move from no gigs to full time work, but maybe you're the exception - I don't know. 

What gigs do you want? Film? TV? Why - What's most important - money? fame? creative expression? 

What's more important to you? Family? Creative fufillment? Career goals. Is the risk of troubling one worth pursuing the other. You can't answer that alone. DISCUSS IT WITH YOUR WIFE!!!

I completely agree that you don't want to go to your death bed wishing you'd never tried, but equally you don't want to be on your deathbed having fucked up the lives of the people that should be standing around it.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 11, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Wed May 12 said:


> RiffWraith @ Tue May 11 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not read the entire thread, but:
> ...



True, but rarely do you make a great career for yourself, and have the opportunity to live a dream without risk involved. Now, you wouldn't want to go so far as to put yourself, your wife and kids in a position where you would likely all wind up on the street, but if there is real money involved that will last you for a bit after the gig is done - then you have options. And as long as there are options, the cost is relatively not all that high.

Cheers.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 11, 2010)

It's not just a question of money. While you are living your dream you may be hurting others. This is not as if you were a teenager free of all responsibilities or a bachelor, which is the right time to take risks. I'd say to Stephan Lindsjo go for it, as long as he is not risking anything in his current situation.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 11, 2010)

One uncomfortable thought: at least in the US, often when you're "offered" a deal like it means the writing is on the wall and you're better off taking nine months than nothing. Schools may be less nasty than companies, though, so I may be wrong.


----------



## Narval (May 11, 2010)

Stephan Lindsjo @ Tue May 11 said:


> It's not an easy decision. I'm an art teacher and it will not be easy going back teaching in this town. Wife, house, kids, but only one depended of me a few more years. My plan earlier was to work myself slowly into the industry and teach less. One step at a time, when this opportunity came up some weeks ago.


The "working your way slowly into it" seems like a very well-thought plan. Otoh, the 180 degree change, along with adding (obviously) more time, it's also probably going to put quite some pressure upon you, especially considering the 9 months deadline. Which, depending on your personality, _could_ make you more effective than you'd be in the "working your way slowly" situation. Anyway, if you think the more radical approach is less likely to work for you, then maybe you should go with your initial plan. I think it's Henry Ford who said that, if you think you're gonna fail, you're probably right.

Crossroads are stressful, I know. One thing though: regardless of which way you'll take, once you've made your decision, you _must_ give it your complete faith. Go straight ahead full-hearted and full-throttled.

Godspeed!


----------



## nikolas (May 11, 2010)

I want a career and I'm spending my time chassing my dream.

Now notice the details in my case:

a. The term career is not defined specifically. A pianist? a composer for media? for concert hall music? an academic career perhaps? Honestly I don't think there's any of the above sector that my lacking something 'officially'. Maybe I do, but I do have the credentials, etc...

b. I've managed for the past 5 years to financially support my family, outside working. With a scholarship and later a grant from the EU. It worked extremely well for me, cause I actually had a sort of a wage (small one, ok), which supported my not working full time. Had the scholarship not existed, I would never ever ever go into a Ph D degree...

c. The dream is not defined by quality and quantity. Yes media. But I'm not going to be complaining if I never score a AAA game, or work with James Cameron. I won't complain if UI DO score the next big hit either! :D

d. In the end I had support from my wife and kids (kids were too small to realise it, but they offered their kind of support... the kind of moral and loving support you get from your most loyal fans!), my family and my wife's family. 

Still... 

I've got to make a living. And especially at these times, I'm ready at any point to abandon any hopes of making a living as a composer solely. 

I do know, however, that any time I tried getting a job outside music I failed meserably! I'm simply not geared to anything else. Scoring computer games? Yes, by all means, I get gigs. Working at Wall-mart or IKEA? Noope! Never (And I've tried twice in hours of need). Teaching composition and advanced piano lessons? Yeah, sure. Teaching small kids? Nya... not really. Never happened!

I don't know where I stand in terms of the original post. 9 months salary is 9 months salary! I'd kill for a salary right now, even a 20% drop on a salary instead of the unstability of the freelancer! Stephan, working yourself slowly to the industry seems very reasonable, but at the grander scheme of plans, this offer may very well be your first, slow, step into an industry which is difficult to get in!

Good luck to whatever happens.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 12, 2010)

As someone who was incredibly fortunate to make a living in music for 35 years but is having a rougher go now, I have these thoughts.

1. I agree with some of the people here who are mentioning who you have to support. I lived and work in NYC, a very expensive place. I raised a kid here. I also had a working wife. That was a big help, though since she had a corporate job, people always assumed she 'made the money'. Over my career, I averaged about 2-3 times what she made.

2. From my perspective, there are many less opportunities than there were when I started. Library music has made tremendous inroads in replacing custom music. You need to know that you're going into an extremely competitive and shrinking industry. I was mainly in music for advertising, and I'd guess there is now 5% of the original music on commercials than 20 years ago. Corporate video used to be scored, now almost all library music. even parts of film and tv, some kids stuff for example, re-uses old libraries of pre-done music. It's tough.

3. It's all I ever wanted to do. I'm glad I have, and even in struggles now, I'm glad I do it. I've never regretted it. I'm sure making a living helped, but so did the fact that it's always made me happy, what I do.

I wish you much luck , whatever your decision.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 12, 2010)

Nice posts Nikolas and NYC Composer.


----------



## north45 (May 12, 2010)

I have to strongly agree with Guy on this one. IMHO, leaving the security of a full-time job (plus benefits) for the uncertainty of a "dream job" is a huge risk. Only you can properly assess your risk tolerance, and you should do so conservatively.

I would add the following brief advice:

A rule of thumb is to never leave a job voluntarily unless you have another one lined up at equal to or better remuneration. Nine months' salary is peanuts over a lifetime of earnings. The ability to earn a steady paycheck month after month and save for retirement is the most important thing in terms of financial security.

Also, never forget to look at the bigger picture and how it could affect you. We're probably in for a protracted period of economic stagflation or deflation. Have you factored that in?


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 12, 2010)

Library music has become a competitive industry, there are a lot of them now, I wouldn't count on that too much as a back up.

People who have made it here, just look at what you had to go through and how long it took you. And during that time were you comfortable financially? And in that group some are probably very talented.


----------



## wst3 (May 13, 2010)

one more perspective...

I ran into a similar situation about four years ago, the startup I worked for tanked, and I suddenly had quite a bit of time on my hands, and some money in the bank, enough to last 9-12 months.

Well, I did not do so well at being my own boss... I could find projects, but then I'd jump in with both feet and find myself 'unemployed' again at the end.

After almost two years without a steady income I took a full time job, and we are slowly digging out of the mountain of debt we created.

On one level it sucks! I'm married, with three kids at home, a step-daughter in college, and the ever popular mortgage.

To really complicate things I left the world of software development and IT consulting and returned to the world of sound system design.

Now when I go to work I'm excited, I love what I'm doing! AND, I learned that I'm probably not all that well suited to be an independent contractor.

It was worth it!


----------

